# Please insert a disk into Drive E :



## ananth2ananth (Jan 25, 2009)

I recently bought a 4Gb USB stick and initially it seemed to work fine. However, one day when I plugged it into my laptop, when I tried to access it, it came up saying following errors,

Errors :

1)I cannot format the pendrive.
2)when i double click on the removable disk,it says
           Please insert a disk into Drive E : "
3)i used a pendrive format utility but the problem persists again.
4)i tried to format it using gnome also,but of no use.

The light on the USB stick is on, and I can see it in my computer, but I can not access it as it gives me the same error message. I have tried to google this and I have played around with the drivers in device manager, but to no avail. I am using XP Pro (SP3) and usually have no problems with USB devices. 

please help me..without going to service centres.

USB DEVICE NAME : *Transcend JF V 10 ( 4 GB )*


----------



## aswin1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Check the pendrive in another computer.If it works try connecting it to different USB slot.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jan 26, 2009)

dude u've got ur usb drive virus infected...somehow delete everything in it...den only it wud work...had same problem...


----------



## ananth2ananth (Feb 2, 2009)

aswin1 said:


> Check the pendrive in another computer.If it works try connecting it to different USB slot.



i have tried using the pendrive with 8 pc's and 3 laptops.
but i cant recover my pendrive.
and one more thing ....the usb is functioning correctly.but its not opening.



Optimus Prime said:


> dude u've got ur usb drive virus infected...somehow delete everything in it...den only it wud work...had same problem...



how can i delete the data in the pen drive.Of course it is infected with virus.
but without accessing the pendrive how can i delete the data.
even it is not formatting too....


----------



## aswin1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe this willl be of help

*www.technotraits.com/2008/08/2-ways-to-disinfect-your-infected-pen-drive/


----------



## mike ming (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey even i faced a similar problem.. were u able to format the pen drive through  dos mode?? or some other mode? (like linux)
I highly doubt the boot sector i.e the first 4KB which holds some vital info abt the pen drive is corrupted.

it may be a virus. Even if u pullout the pendrive during a data transfer it may become corrupted..  give ur updates..


----------



## ananth2ananth (Feb 9, 2009)

NO Actually,i didnot remove the hardware while the data was transferring.
before that my neighbours pendrive had the same problem.To detect the problem i inserted my pendrive in my PC.
And it was effected


----------



## mike ming (Feb 9, 2009)

whats the status of the drive now?  Did u try formatting through dos or linux mode? did it work? Or is it still in the same state as before?


----------



## Cosme Antonio Caso Machin (Mar 6, 2009)

hi optimus prime. Ananth posted that when he tried to use his flash mem Windows asked him to "insert disk in drive E:" ; you replied it's a virus, you had the same problm. Well, me too. How did you get rid of the virus? Could you save the flash info? thanks in advance.


----------



## brs2611 (Jul 11, 2012)

hey, 

just go to this link

Troubleshoot Please Insert A Disk Into Drive Error In Windows

or download the software for transcend provided in the link , it worked for me i am using hp pen drive


----------

